# Feeding my dog chicken broth for months...but it has onions in it?



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

I went to the wet in August for my dog's routine checkup. I told her that my dog was getting picky about his food and asked for any suggestions about what I could do or add to it to make it more palatable for him. She suggest that I use a little bit of low sodium chicken broth and so I've been doing that for 3 months now.

It never occurred to me that there's onions in chicken broth and I just figured it out tonight. I'm worried because I've been giving it to him for 3 months now and I've heard that onion poisoning can be an issue in terms of it adding up? As in, it can accumulate over time.

How worried should I be about this? If I stop now, will that be enough since he's been getting it two times a day for 3 months? =/


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Onion toxicity causes red blood cells to dye and break up within the dog's blood veseels - so it causes an anemia. One of the first things I'd want to look for would be pale gums that don't return to color very fast (like over 2 seconds) after pressing on them. If that isn't happening and your dog isn't showing any other signs of illness then there may be nothing to worry about. And who knows how much onion is in the broth? Could be a very, very small amount? 

If you just have to know you can always have the vet draw some blood to check how many red blood cells he has.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Why don't you either buy some canned food, and mix a couple of tablespoons of it in with his regular food, or boil some boneless skinless chicken and freeze the water, so the fat comes to the top/skim it off, and use a little water and minced chicken in his food.


----------



## akiara (Nov 14, 2010)

I think there is a simpler solution and that rarely works
is as simple as mixing the feed with warm water so the feed will smell more and eat better
It can also be mixed with a little olive oil (a few drops if you could cause diarrhea)

I do not like to mix it up the feed with food 1, because the time of digestion of feed and food is different, and will hinder digestion, 2 because they tend to eat the feed with a little more and then never eat the feed only


----------

